# Finally got my tank up! :) take a look



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Well as me being new here to this site, most of you have known that I have been trying to start up my newest and biggest saltwater project yet. If you didnt know when I received this tank with some spots that wasnt siliconed all the way and had to add some to the tank..well I used the wrong silicone and IT NUKED MY TANK (GE TYPE 2) DO NOT USE! I had to remove all the silicone which was a pain in the butt because it was in the back filtration area where u can barely fit your hand! BUT I GOT IT! After 2 months of my hard work its finally up!

My previous projects were a 12 gal and 14 gal nanocubes. That was 3 years ago! I decided to get back in the hobby and GO BIGGER this time. I forgot alot of things in this hobby and had to do alot of research but I notice that is going to be the fun part about this!  I finally got my new tank up and running. Born August 3rd. Cycle day#7. Still going to add about 11 lbs of live rock to the tank.

Just nervous about doing something wrong...I hope you like it!! Thanks for your help guys reefingmadness, coralbandit and many others! Any more advice would be great!

ALso if someone knows how to add a song on a video i make with my phone of my tank that would be great help!!!! I upload my videos on youtube.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just another pic!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Filtration as of now


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looking good!Can't wait for progress reports.
Enjoy and keep learning(I find it one of the funnest parts also)!
Definately go for the full blue strip(and another transformer if you swing{$} it)The seperate transformer will allow day/evening lighting where blue first and all day with combo,then back to just blue in evenning.You don't need two transformers as each one can run 3 24 inch strips I think ,but having 2 allows room for future additional lighting(I have 4 24" on my 29gl{2combos&2full blue})
Crank up your skimmer too odds are it seemed not to remove much because they need to break in and this could take up to a week.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Looking good!Can't wait for progress reports.
> Enjoy and keep learning(I find it one of the funnest parts also)!
> Definately go for the full blue strip(and another transformer if you swing{$} it)The seperate transformer will allow day/evening lighting where blue first and all day with combo,then back to just blue in evenning.You don't need two transformers as each one can run 3 24 inch strips I think ,but having 2 allows room for future additional lighting(I have 4 24" on my 29gl{2combos&2full blue})
> Crank up your skimmer too odds are it seemed not to remove much because they need to break in and this could take up to a week.


Thanks coralbandit. So I should run the combo and the blue all day then just run the full blue at night? Or just run the combo during the day and full blue at night?

Thats a good idea on the skimmer, thanks bud. Ill be doing that today.
You got pics up of your 29 gal I can sneak a peak?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Full blue early am ,allday ,and late evening with the combo for main day time(middle).Need two timers for this .If you want true nighttime light check into moon lights,very low power compared to strips and like under $20 complete.I look for links.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Full blue early am ,allday ,and late evening with the combo for main day time(middle).Need two timers for this .If you want true nighttime light check into moon lights,very low power compared to strips and like under $20 complete.I look for links.


Ok awesome. Yeah I was looking at purchasing maybe a back clip on overhang just for my moonlights at night. 

I wonder if I use 1 transformer for 2 strips if any power is being loss out of any of the strips?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think you can run 3 24" off of 1 transformer but they will all always be on.
Amazon.com: TrueLumen 453nm Blue 3-LED Linking Module, One Female and One Male Connector: Pet Supplies These are small cheap but still good moonlights .


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 24, 2013)

Looking good! 
I like your aquascaping - it looks to be well thought-out instead of just a jumble of rocks like mine! 

I can't wait to see it progress.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The 29 a couple of months ago.No scallop any more and battling algae ATM.


----------



## Shaun843 (Jun 7, 2013)

Johnnycat said:


> Looking good!
> I like your aquascaping - it looks to be well thought-out instead of just a jumble of rocks like mine!
> 
> I can't wait to see it progress.




Thanks Jonnny cat! U got a couple photos of yours?
Coralbandit, hey is that green algae growning on the rocks? I believe have a few little trees as well...I notice my hermit crabs love it. Got any fish?


----------

